# The Raiders Are Going To Da Bowl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Mikey (Jan 19, 2003)

Oh Yeah Baby..............The Raiders are going to kick some AAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!
Sorry to any Titan fans, and in advance to any Bucs fans......

OSSSSSS

Mike


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 19, 2003)

LET'S GO *Tampa Bay BUCS* and *Chucky Gruden!*
Bring home the *Bling, Bling!!!*

War Buccaneer Nation,
BUCS,
BUCS,
*BUCS!!!*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 20, 2003)

Go black and silver!


----------



## Blindside (Jan 27, 2003)

And in the morning the harsh light of reality shines down on Oakland....


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 27, 2003)

That had to hurt...


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 27, 2003)

Nice job Bucs, and *Raiders* come back home to L.A... :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 27, 2003)

I knew you could!

What a butt-stomping!

Cthulhu


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 27, 2003)

Never worn a tux to a funeral before!


----------

